#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 電影:Alpha

## 峰峰

HI~大家好

這次來介紹一部狼狼跟人的電影

名稱:

中國大陸 阿爾法：狼伴歸途
香港 馴狼紀
臺灣 極地之王
新加坡 阿爾法

作品類型:劇情冒險片

播放時間:1 時 37 分鐘

bilibili網站
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av311...88.videocard.1

youtube網站




介紹:
男主角克達(寇帝史密麥菲 飾演)在一次與精英隊伍獵捕獸群的行動中，因傷落單而與族人分離，他必須趕在冬日暴雪來臨前回到部落，否則將必死無疑。在這趟充滿生命威脅與嚴苛氣候的考驗下，克達也意外與落單的狼王「阿爾法」建立起超越語言及種族的盟友情感，他們必須學會仰賴彼此、互相幫助，戰勝重重挑戰。究竟他們能否來得及在暴雪來臨前，通過試煉回到部落，蛻變成極地之王呢？

主演:寇帝·史密-麥菲(人類男主角)
       查克(狼犬主角)


心得(可能有雷所以隱藏):

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    這部電影主角心腸很軟，是他傷了狼卻又不想下手，慢慢的醫治並給狼食物，而狼也選擇跟這個人類相處
劇情中能看到主角心態轉變從需要人依靠到獨立，滿有勵志感!!
狼狼給予人類很多回報是我覺得最暖心的
看到小孩成人儀式其中一個片段是叫族人揍小孩，說痛苦能使人茁壯(峰峰心理想認同但又覺得突然被打好像不太對XD)    
    


出處:
維基https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%A5...B9%8B%E7%8E%8B


最喜歡一張照片是:

----------


## 狼王白牙

試著在只看預告片跟簡介的情況下來回帖吧：

看到DVD的封面上有小字寫著
Leaders are born from survival. (領袖都是由死裡求生的過程誕生的)

看樣子，主角與被他救的狼大概最後都成為領袖了

但這裡有個網路小說、各類遊戲RPG 等作品的常見公式，

那就是：*只要是被人類所救，或是主動跟著勇者們一同冒險的動物，
以狼為例子，不是一開始就是狼王，就是之後會變成狼王*
果然沾了人類的氣息就一切不一樣呢 :jcdragon-err: 

但這不合理啊，你說跟著更強的動物一起學習，例如虎豹迅猛龍之流，還可以學個一招半式，
跟著整天都在生火，奔跑能力還很弱的人類，生存能力跟捕獵技巧不是會變得更差才是.... :wuf_e_howl: 

光看預告片，還是很有｛勵志｝的感覺的，有點想看這部電影
最後感謝峰峰的介紹跟貼圖，那張圖片，來加上文字吧

狼：沉下去！不要浮起來了！（跳起來往剛剛浮起的人類頭上踹下去） :3

----------

